# Inverses eines Polynoms berechnen



## andreas2505 (14. Feb 2011)

Hallo, 

ich muss das Inverse eines Polynoms in einem Ring berechnen. Also z.B. das Inverse von (1+x+x^4) im Ring modulo x^5 -1 und zusätzlich modulo einer Zahl, z.B. 2.
Habe es schon über den erweiterten euklidischen Alg. probiert. Aber irgendwie funktioniert das alles nicht.
Gibt es villeicht eine vorgefertigte Methode in Java, oder kann mir jemand eine schreiben?


----------



## ghost_hacker (14. Feb 2011)

Hallo andreas2505!

Die Methode this.modInverse(BigInteger m) der Klasse BigInteger berechnet dir die modulare Inverse zu this und m. Nähere Informationen zur Klasse BigInteger findest du unter Referenz: java.math.BigInteger.

Ich habe diese Methode selber in meinem RSA-Applet verwendet, mit dem ich allerdings im Moment ein ganz anderes Problem hab^^ (siehe http://www.java-forum.org/java-basics-anfaenger-themen/113598-rsa-applet-verschluesselung-ganzer-texte.html).

Ich hoffe, ich konnte dir weiterhelfen.

MfG ghost_hacker


----------



## andreas2505 (14. Feb 2011)

das hilft mir leider gar nichts, weil diese Funktion nur verwendbar ist für BigInteger Zahlen. Allerdings habe ich ein Polynom, welches zu einem anderen Polynom invers sein soll. Und ein Polynom kann man nicht als BigInteger darstellen


----------



## Andi_CH (16. Feb 2011)

Das war wohl ein sanfter Hinweis drauf, dass das eher ein mathematisches Problem ist und auch in das entsprechende Forum gehört.

Ausser du erklärst wie man ein Polynom Modul rechnet und wie du es versucht hast in Java umzusetzten und wo welche Fehler auftreten - dann können wir helfen aber so???


----------

